# Pedido de Informações



## Martam_110 (9 Nov 2015 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,


Gostaria de saber se me poderiam ajudar..


Precisava de saber em que dia(s) nos meses de Outubro e Setembro este trovoada em Vila Nova de Famalicão, Braga.


Tive alguns problemas nuns equipamentos eletricos na minha residencia num dia de trovoada que ocorreu entre esses dois meses, e o seguro necessita dessa informação para proceder a avaliação dos danos e à reparação dos mesmos.


Seria possivel? 


Grata pela atenção,


Cumprimentos,

Marta Martins


----------



## james (9 Nov 2015 às 22:56)

Martam_110 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> Gostaria de saber se me poderiam ajudar..
> ...





Olá, bem vinda ao fórum. 

Este ano,  e um ano fraco em termos de trovoadas, no ano passado houve trovoada com fartura. 

Seja como for,  uma vez também tive um problema com um temporal e o meu seguro pediu - me uma declaracao do IPMA,  confirmando que tinha havido um temporal nesses dias. Mas isso tem um custo,  na altura paguei quase 70 euros. 
Deve ser isso que eles pedem.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

Martam_110 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> Gostaria de saber se me poderiam ajudar..
> ...



Olá, bem vinda ao fórum

Para uma questão de seguros penso que a seguradora só aceita como válidas informações dadas por uma entidade oficial, neste caso o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, IPMA.

A localização da trovoada especificamente em Famalicão necessita de um pouco mais de precisão relativamente aos dias em que se pode ter verificado o dano nos equipamentos, dado que o período a que se refere é bastante longo, dois meses, para ser pesquisada nos tópicos de seguimento aqui do fórum, do Litoral Norte.


----------



## ciclonico (20 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Olá.
Gostaria que me dissessem onde posso ir ver o histórico do GFS.
Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2016 às 19:35)

ciclonico disse:


> Olá.
> Gostaria que me dissessem onde posso ir ver o histórico do GFS.
> Obrigado



A primeira opção é esta: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gfs+archives

A segunda, que é a que uso normalmente, é esta: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&carte=0&mode=0&archive=1&runpara=0


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2016 às 20:22)

estou com os meus colegas como meio de prova só no ipma, caso os danos superem a taxa que ao que parece o ipma pede, o que acho um escândalo visto ser um organismo publico e já o pagamos nos impostos


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

Cartas meteorológicas, imagens de radar do próprio dia, notícias saídas em jornais nacionais ou regionais, existe um leque diversificado que se pode utilizar em casos de sinistros, mas tudo depende das seguradoras, umas aceitam outras não. Pelo menos, a seguradora que eu colaboro desde 2011, aceita imagens de radar, notícias sobre o acontecimento ocorrido, imagens de radar.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

Olá 

Qual a fonte que o http://www.met.no/ usa para a elaboração das suas previsões (por exemplo isto meteogram for Estremoz)? Parece que são muito mais precisos e consistentes que os dados do GFS...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> 
> Qual a fonte que o http://www.met.no/ usa para a elaboração das suas previsões (por exemplo isto meteogram for Estremoz)? Parece que são muito mais precisos e consistentes que os dados do GFS...



Baseia-se no modelo europeu.


----------

